# Le fil des dingues de café le purgatoire



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2007)

*Suite et fin il ny aura pas de v.3*

Le fil se veut au besoin amer, parfois sucré, léger ou fort, mélangé, ou non, mais torréfié assurément : la stérilisation de débat dont on se demande lorigine mais dont on devine la fin (en ce qui me concerne) n'est pas au programme.

Le but est de partager, à sa façon, un plaisir : pas de raconter chaque jour la manière dont on tourne cinq fois la petite cuiller dans un un sens puis trois fois dans lautre afin de dissoudre le plus harmonieusement possible un morceau de sucre.

On peut être drôle, triste sérieux, amoureux, moqueur (dabord de soi, on verra pour les autres après), rêveur, énervé, mort, que sais-je encore ? ou banni.

Je laisse la parole à Ned pour la deuxième contribution.


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2007)

* Merci Nephou ​*
Il est vrai que la délicatesse est de mise en ces temps incertains.
Si il y a bien une chose conviviale à préserver ici (Au bar), 
c'est bien le moment où on se retrouve tous autour d'un café.
_Café crème 
café frappé
café au lait
café sérré
café sucré...
En bien d'autres encore.

L'interêt est de pouvoir décliner ce breuvage à toute heure et sous toutes ses formes.
Je suis artiste, et je trouve que le café est une source intarrissable de création, 
sujet à toute initiative, tant que ce soit dans la bonne humeur et le respect des uns et des autres.
Comme l'as dit mon ami Roberto vendez, ce n'est pas forcement le café en lui même qui est bon,
* mais surtout le moment auquel il est associé*. 
Et moi c'est ce moment là que je veux partager avec vous.

Savourez, dégustez. De bon matin, dès potron minet, le midi, le soir. 
Profitez d'un petit moment de détente, une pause, un petit break dans ce monde de brutes....
Alors tous à vos cafetières ! Sortez les mugs et les cuillers!






_ ​


----------



## sundance (14 Novembre 2007)

Les Canadiens et les Canadiennes adorent le caf&#233; ! Au pays, on boit plus de 40 millions de tasses de caf&#233; par jour.
Le caf&#233; est le deuxi&#232;me produit en importance au monde; il vient apr&#232;s le p&#233;trole.
Le mot &#171; caf&#233; &#187; vient du mot arabe &#171; kaweh &#187;, qui signifie force et vigueur.
La caf&#233;ine am&#233;liore la concentration et la vivacit&#233; et stimulerait le m&#233;tabolisme du corps.

Utilisation inusit&#233;e du caf&#233; :
Pour donner de l'&#233;clat &#224; vos cheveux, rincez-les avec du caf&#233;.
En Gr&#232;ce, on dit la bonne aventure en lisant les formes laiss&#233;es par le marc de caf&#233; au fond des tasses.

Anecdotes historiques sur le caf&#233; :
Bach a compos&#233; la cantate du Caf&#233; en l'honneur de la boisson. Beethoven &#233;tait lui aussi grand amateur de caf&#233;.
Voltaire, c&#233;l&#232;bre &#233;crivain et philosophe fran&#231;ais, buvait plus de 40 tasses de caf&#233; par jour !
L'origine du caf&#233; est largement contest&#233;e. La l&#233;gende la plus r&#233;pandue est celle de Kaldi, un moine du 3e si&#232;cle, vivant en &#201;thiopie. Il d&#233;couvrit les f&#232;ves de caf&#233; arabica apr&#232;s avoir vu ses ch&#232;vres danser fr&#233;n&#233;tiquement apr&#232;s avoir mang&#233; les baies d'un buisson. Il go&#251;ta les baies. Leur effet stimulant lui plu tant et si bien qu'il les partagea avec les autres moines. Le caf&#233; est rapidement devenu un breuvage c&#233;r&#233;monial qui aidait &#224; rester &#233;veill&#233; durant les longues heures de pri&#232;re du soir !

pour le rincage des cheveux je n'ai pas test&#233;:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Je suis artiste, et je trouve que le caf&#233; est une source intarrissable de cr&#233;ation,



*J'aurais plut&#244;t dit l'alcool*
mais bon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> *Suite et fin&#8230; il n&#8217;y aura pas de v.3*
> 
> 
> Le but est de partager, &#224; sa fa&#231;on, un plaisir...



Sauf que quand on aborde la merguez, on se fait effacer, soit un fil tout neuf soit ses messages...  
Et pourtant Doc sait que j'&#233;tais pr&#234;t &#224; partager... :love:


----------



## kisbizz (16 Novembre 2007)

voilà...






un café dans une bonne vieille cafetiere italienne.....
2 tasses ..... de la douce musique (sanson , bahia ) 
un moment a partager ....on se sent bien ......


----------



## Pierrou (17 Novembre 2007)

Ah, le caf&#233;... 
Pour moi, il est associ&#233; &#224; deux choses, fort contradictoires, h&#233;las...

D'abord, la d&#233;licieuse odeur qui &#233;mane de la br&#251;lerie quand on passe devant ( surtout quand il fait froid ) et qui donne envie de se pr&#233;cipiter dans le magasin pour go&#251;ter &#224; toutes les sortes de nectars qu'on y propose...

Mais c'est aussi, h&#233;las, l'odeur un peu rance du caf&#233; froid, &#233;manant souvent de la bouche d'un interlocuteur ind&#233;licat...

En fait, je ne bois jamais de caf&#233;... mais il faudrait que je m'y mettes... certains matins, &#231;a aiderait je pense 

Voil&#224;, je ne suis pas un "dingue de caf&#233;", mais bon, j'ai quelques impressions, fugitives...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *J'aurais plut&#244;t dit l'alcool*
> mais bon.



Ne parle pas sans savoir. Tu n'as jamais vu ce que font les mains de Ned lorsqu'il prend un caf&#233;, et que sa t&#234;te est mobilis&#233;e par la conversation avec son interlocuteur. Je l'ai vu faire, je peux t'assurer que son affirmation n'est pas &#224; prendre seulement au sens figur&#233;, c'est de l'absolu, il transforme les deux ou trois pour cent du contenu de la tasse qu'il ne boit pas en &#339;uvre d'art, et le voir faire est magique !

Magie du caf&#233; ? Magie de Ned ? Magie des deux ? Je ne saurais dire, mais ce qui est s&#251;r, c'est que cette magie *est* de l'art !


----------



## NED (22 Novembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ah, le café...
> Pour moi, il est associé à deux choses, fort contradictoires, hélas...
> 
> D'abord, la délicieuse odeur qui émane de la brûlerie quand on passe devant ( surtout quand il fait froid ) et qui donne envie de se précipiter dans le magasin pour goûter à toutes les sortes de nectars qu'on y propose...
> ...



En plus a travers le masque c'est pas très facile à avaler....


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Un petit sondage : qui moud son grain parmi vous ? Depuis un passage sur l'ile de Java en Indonesie, j'achete mon cafe en grains et je me le mouds a la maison. Pas tous les jours parce que ca prend du temps, mais une fois par semaine pour conserver le maximum de fraicheur. Apres quoi j'utilise une cafetiere a piston (une Bodum, c'est tout ce que j'ai trouve a Tokyo). Verdict : extra ! J'avais l'habitude de l'espresso, d'aller me prendre un ristretto dans un vrai cafe. Mais depuis que j'ai tate du piston, le gout est incomparable.

Nota : j'ai achete mes premiers grains de cafe dans une plantation, ou j'ai pu gouter et choisir ceux que je voulais emporter. Pour tester, ils m'ont aussi melange les grains de cafe avec du cacao recolte pas loin de la : le melange est remarquable. Pas tant avec un arabica qu'avec un robusta


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Un petit sondage : qui moud son grain parmi vous ? Depuis un passage sur l'ile de Java en Indonesie, j'achete mon cafe en grains et je me le mouds a la maison. Pas tous les jours parce que ca prend du temps, mais une fois par semaine pour conserver le maximum de fraicheur. Apres quoi j'utilise une cafetiere a piston (une Bodum, c'est tout ce que j'ai trouve a Tokyo). Verdict : extra ! J'avais l'habitude de l'espresso, d'aller me prendre un ristretto dans un vrai cafe. Mais depuis que j'ai tate du piston, le gout est incomparable.




Aaaaargh :affraid: ... hérétique ! 

On ne "moud" pas le café, le couteau du moulin à café échauffe la mouture, et tout l'arôme fout le camp ! :hein:

Le café, ça se broie, avec un broyeur à café ! A la différence du moulin à café électrique, le broyeur fonctionne comme les vieux moulins à café à manivelle, il broie le café en une seule passe entre deux engrenages, ça ne l'échauffe pas, et l'arôme reste dans la mouture (selon le vieux principe : "en matière de café, tout ce que tu sens avec le nez ne va pas dans la tasse").

Par ailleurs, une fois moulu, le café doit être confectionné au plus tard dans l'heure qui suit, au bout de deux heures, il a déjà perdu près de la moitié de son arôme. En fin de semaine, c'est du "jus de chaussette" que doit te faire ta cafetière à piston 

Si vraiment tu le mouds le soir pour le lendemain matin, mets tout de suite la mouture au frigo, ça limite sérieusement les dégats, même si ça ne les supprime pas complètement.

A ce sujet, les grains aussi, à mettre au frigo. Moins "ça sent bon" quand tu ouvres la boite, plus il y a de goût dans la tasse !


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aaaaargh :affraid: ... hérétique !
> 
> On ne "moud" pas le café, le couteau du moulin à café échauffe la mouture, et tout l'arôme fout le camp ! :hein:
> 
> Le café, ça se broie, avec un broyeur à café ! A la différence du moulin à café électrique, le broyeur fonctionne comme les vieux moulins à café à manivelle, il broie le café en une seule passe entre deux engrenages, ça ne l'échauffe pas, et l'arôme reste dans la mouture (selon le vieux principe : "en matière de café, tout ce que tu sens avec le nez ne va pas dans la tasse").



Ben le terme est peut-etre pas bon, de toute facon je ne sais meme pas le dire en francais mais seulement en &#26085;&#26412;&#35486;  C'est bien un moulin manuel que j'utilise, avé la grosse manivelle. Donc je vais maintenant dire "moulu". Note.

Pour prendre de l'avance, c'est vrai, je sais que je perds forcement a trop anticiper. Je place tout au frigo, bien sur, dans des bacs plastiques hermetiques, mais "broyer" mon cafe tous les matins, ce serait peut-etre trop de sommeil perdu


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben le terme est peut-etre pas bon, de toute facon je ne sais meme pas le dire en francais mais seulement en &#26085;&#26412;&#35486;  C'est bien un moulin manuel que j'utilise, avé la grosse manivelle. Donc je vais maintenant dire "moulu". Note.
> 
> Pour prendre de l'avance, c'est vrai, je sais que je perds forcement a trop anticiper. Je place tout au frigo, bien sur, dans des bacs plastiques hermetiques, mais "broyer" mon cafe tous les matins, ce serait peut-etre trop de sommeil perdu



Bon, tu me rassures, là 

Cela dit, la seule différence entre le moulin à manivelle et le broyeur électrique, c'est que ce dernier est plus rapide, compter une trentaine de secondes pour un petit déjeuner pour deux, et je ne sais pas à Tokyo, mais à Paris, un broyeur électrique, de nos jours, doit bien coûter deux à trois fois moins cher qu'un moulin à café "à l'ancienne" ! 

("&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;", ça veut dire "Kanji" ?)


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, tu me rassures, là
> 
> Cela dit, la seule différence entre le moulin à manivelle et le broyeur électrique, c'est que ce dernier est plus rapide, compter une trentaine de secondes pour un petit déjeuner pour deux, et je ne sais pas à Tokyo, mais à Paris, un broyeur électrique, de nos jours, doit bien coûter deux à trois fois moins cher qu'un moulin à café "à l'ancienne" !
> 
> ("&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;", ça veut dire "Kanji" ?)



&#26085;&#26412;&#35486; ca veut dire "langue japonaise". Le probleme du moulin, c'est surtout le bruit, quand la copine dort encore et que je veux quand meme ecouter un podcast sans avoir a monter le son :love:

Le coup du frigo, je ne connaissais pas, c'est le torrefacteur qui me l'a appris. Jusqu'a un mois de conservation en plus, qu'il affirme !


----------



## NED (23 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Nota : j'ai achete mes premiers grains de cafe dans une plantation, ou j'ai pu gouter et choisir ceux que je voulais emporter. Pour tester, ils m'ont aussi melange les grains de cafe avec du cacao recolte pas loin de la : le melange est remarquable. Pas tant avec un arabica qu'avec un robusta



Tu est ou en chine?
Ca doit être sympa de choisir son café dans une plantation en direct, ça change de nos pauvres supermarchés.
Bon moi perso, quand j'y vais en famille, j'ai la brulerie à Quimper que je kiffe bien. Mais ils plantent pas encore du café près de l'odet, dommage....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tu est ou en chine?
> Ca doit être sympa de choisir son café dans une plantation en direct, ça change de nos pauvres supermarchés.
> Bon moi perso, quand j'y vais en famille, j'ai la brulerie à Quimper que je kiffe bien. Mais ils plantent pas encore du café près de l'odet, dommage....



Il est à Tokyo (t'étais pas au courant ? les Chinois ont annexé le Japon !) 

Sinon, dans le temps, pas très loin de chez toi, au centre commercial "Créteil Soleil", il y avait une "brûlerie" qui avait d'excellents fournisseurs :love: Elle y est pitêt encore ?

Sinon, t'as quoi comme café, à Beaubourg ? Je vais essayer de passer te faire un  mercredi aprem !


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Je suis entre Shanghai et Dalian, mais en ce moment de retour sur Tokyo pour une mission. Depuis les annees 1980, les japonais ont decouvert le cafe et on trouve a tous les coins de rue, litteralement. Leurs machines automatiques proposent des tas de blend ou de black coffee ou de "cafe au lait", dans des canettes parfois super sophistiquees...

Bref, il y a aussi le choix d'acheter ses grains chez un torrefacteur/bruleur. C'est tres agreable, on peut consommer et tester sur place. La densite de ces petits magasins est assez phenomenale, je trouve, sachant qu'en plus il y a beaucoup de salons de the dans ce pays (dont des Starbucks... :hein. L'accueil est toujours chaleureux, mais je ne fais jamais moudre (ah non pardon, broyer ) mon cafe sur place.


----------



## NED (23 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, dans le temps, pas très loin de chez toi, au centre commercial "Créteil Soleil", il y avait une "brûlerie" qui avait d'excellents fournisseurs :love: Elle y est pitêt encore ?
> 
> Sinon, t'as quoi comme café, à Beaubourg ? Je vais essayer de passer te faire un  mercredi aprem !



Si je passe a créteil j'y penserai.

Sinon à Beaubourg, niveau café c'est un peu la dèche. Il y a la machine à café du personnel qui fait une lavasse imbuvable, mais un bon thé au citron :mouais: et un cappucino noisette pas mal  

En suite il y a la mezzanine au dessus de la librairie Flamarion dans le centre pompidou. Alors le café est pas dément, ca passe mais il est surtout très cher (tfaçon eux ils abusent, tout est hors de prix dans ce café).
Après il y a le starbuck's à côté qui nous a flingué la galerie Blondel  
Au cavalier bleu proche du Leroy merlin, le café est infect.
j'ai pas encore fait tout le quartier, je vais bien en trouver un qui se boit quelque part....:rateau:


----------



## Chang (26 Novembre 2007)

> Je suis entre Shanghai et Dalian, mais en ce moment de retour sur Tokyo pour une mission. Depuis les annees 1980, les japonais ont decouvert le cafe et on trouve a tous les coins de rue



J'ai vu en 5 ans une multiplication du nombre de cafes avec terrasse la ou j'habite. C'est un peu plus au sud de Shanghai, une ville assez propsere et donc les 30aines avec du peze viennent passer leur aprem aux cafes, en terrasse quand il fait beau. C'est sympa, on a maintenant le choix, les prix ont baisse et la qualite s'est nettement ameliorie. Entre les cafes Illy et ceux qui font ca a l'ancienne, dans les cafetieres a mettre sur la gaziniere, y'en a pour tous les gouts ...  ...

Dimanche aprem, pour se reveiller en douceur c'etait un mocha Illy ... j'avais pas d'APN, dommage ... la vue etait sympa, c'etait un bon moment caffeine.

Pour la cafetiere / piston Bodum, j'ai ca aussi, mais je l'utilise avec du cafe que l'on m'envoie de france de temps en temps ... c pas mal, mais pas facile a doser. L'autre probleme est qu'il faut bouillir une eau pas potable avant de l'utiliser pour le cafe, ceq ui joue beaucoup sur le gout.


----------



## HmJ (27 Novembre 2007)

De toute facon, dans ta cafetiere a piston, on met forcement de l'eau bouillante, non ? Donc ca simplifie le probleme de la sterilisation...


----------



## Chang (27 Novembre 2007)

Je susi pas sur que l'eau bouillante soit la plus recommandee pour le cafe ... mais je ne suis pas un expert ...  ...


----------



## HmJ (27 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je susi pas sur que l'eau bouillante soit la plus recommandee pour le cafe ... mais je ne suis pas un expert ...  ...



Bah je verse l'eau de ma bouilloire, elle est a 90 ou 98 degres je sais plus.


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2007)

Comment on dit café en chinois?
(tu nous mettra la phonétique hein...)


----------



## HmJ (27 Novembre 2007)

En japonais c'est &#12467;&#12540;&#12498;&#12540; (KOOHII).


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Comment on dit café en chinois?
> (tu nous mettra la phonétique hein...)


----------



## Chang (27 Novembre 2007)

Et en chinois c'est : &#21654;&#21857; et ca se prononce "ka fé" comme pour nous, avec un soupcon d'intonation chinoise, mais meme sans ils comprennent ...  ...


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> En japonais c'est &#12467;&#12540;&#12498;&#12540; (KOOHII).





Chang a dit:


> Et en chinois c'est : &#21654;&#21857; et ca se prononce "ka fé" comme pour nous, avec un soupcon d'intonation chinoise, mais meme sans ils comprennent ...  ...


Arf ! pas trop dur en fait à dire...
Bon au moins j'arriverai a boire quelque chose si je passe en asie.
 


Titi....SUPER TON DESSIN au café !!  :love: :love: 

Bon sinon voila le début d'une toile que je peinds à Beaubourg en ce moment...huile + taches de café.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bon sinon voila le début d'une toile que je peinds à Beaubourg en ce moment...huile + taches de café.....




Ah, celle là, si je ne me fais pas écraser par un camion en route, je viens la voire demain sur place ! :love:

Je te passe un coup de bigo en arrivant


----------



## kanako (27 Novembre 2007)

Classe la toile !
J'passerais peut-être à Beaubourg aussi&#8230;

Je viens de découvrir une Brûlerie juste à coté de chez moi, ça sent super bon le café ! Je vous en dirai des nouvelles


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Classe la toile !
> J'passerais peut-être à Beaubourg aussi
> 
> Je viens de découvrir une Brûlerie juste à coté de chez moi, ça sent super bon le café ! Je vous en dirai des nouvelles



Tiens, mon Nedounet, un sac à dos spécialement étudié pour transporter *ton* café à toi :


----------



## NED (30 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, mon Nedounet, un sac à dos spécialement étudié pour transporter *ton* café à toi :



   
Laule !!!

Il a une tête dis donc !!!  :mouais:    
On dirait un peu Jean Marc Thibaut....arf..mais avec un traitement aux corticoïdes !!

En tous cas c'est original !! 

Sinon question café, y'en a qui n'ont pas peur du mauvais goût.
La Miami Ad School vient de réaliser une campagne d&#8217;affichage pour un célébre &#8220;café&#8221; (comprenez restaurant) outre manche nommé &#8220;A la folie&#8221; et situé à Miami en Floride.
Bonjour l'image de la France !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 






AU SECOURS !!!


----------



## ange_63 (8 Janvier 2008)

Par ici...


----------



## Craquounette (2 Février 2008)

Si Georges passe par là,  j'y ferai un saut


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2008)

ange_63 a dit:


> Par ici...



Ce qui m'a fait le plus rire, c'est le nom de la maison de disque


----------



## Chang (3 Février 2008)

Voila une semaine que le mauvais temps sevit a Shanghai et que je suis bloque dans un bureau sans pouvoir faire le boulot demande ... rien a bouziner, sinon que de profiter d'une magnifique cafetiere Delonghi qui a reussit a elle seule a me rendre les journees moins mornes ...

Je ne peux pas vous donner le modele car je ne la trouve pas sur leur site ... mais c'est une ptite bombe pour un gars qui avait une cafetiere a poussoir Bodum pendant les 18 derniers mois et juste dernierement une cafetiere Braun a peine assez grande pour deux mugs ...


----------



## NED (6 Février 2008)

Tu peux pas nous faire une tite photo de ta belle machine non...  ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Tu peux pas nous faire une tite photo de ta belle machine non...  ?


La charte bordel!


----------



## Chang (9 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Tu peux pas nous faire une tite photo de ta belle machine non...  ?



Apres plus de recherche, le modele en question est une Delonghi Magnifica ...




​


----------



## NED (11 Février 2008)

How magnifica !!! que bella !!!
En plus en chine elle est moins chère? c'est du made in Italy au moins?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> How magnifica !!! que bella !!!
> En plus en chine elle est moins chère? c'est du made in Italy au moins?




Ben ... T'es déjà sûr que là bas, c'estpas du made in Taïwan


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2008)

Purée y'a pu grand monde à la cafet' !!!   
Mais bon depuis j'ai croisé quelqu'un :







Vous pourrez me voir bientôt dans une émission de peinture ou Bruno était le sujet.
je vous tiendrai au courant...

Allez un petit café?


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

A merci NED pour ce petit café du matin....






_On appeles ça un mono-fil, un peut comme titi et ses dessins quoi.... _


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

Sauf qu'ici, y a Ned café rien qu'à boire du qu'a fait !


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf qu'ici, y a Ned café rien qu'à boire du qu'a fait !



Howw ! t'es en forme toi dès le matin !  
Tu a mis du Popset, de l'Ovomaltine ou bien encore du Lion dans ton café ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

Nan c'est ce nouveau sucre en poudre en sachets que j'utilise pour le sucrer, il coûte la peau du bas du dos, mais pitin©, il fait de l'effet ! :rateau:


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

T'es sur que c'est du soucre en poudre dans le petit sachet hein?  
Parceque si tu les a achetés sous le manteau dans ruelle toute noire un soir ou il pleuvait, c'est pas ça (_pour ta gouverne)_
:sick: 

Bon allez, un deuxième Expresso, ....Et hop !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> T'es sur que c'est du soucre en poudre dans le petit sachet hein?
> Parceque si tu les a achetés sous le manteau dans ruelle toute noire un soir ou il pleuvait, c'est pas ça (_pour ta gouverne)_
> :sick:




Ah ? Mince, je me suis fait avoir, alors, ça seraient des trafficants de faux sucre ? Je vais porter plainte à la répression des fraudes, alors


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan c'est ce nouveau sucre en poudre en sachets que j'utilise pour le sucrer, il coûte la peau du bas du dos, mais pitin©, il fait de l'effet ! :rateau:


Ah oui , tu parles de ces dosettes ( en dosette c'est  si pratique) qu'on trouve dans certains bars
C'est vrai que j'ai vu des gens qui ensuite devenaient des  "géneriques" de Benny Hill Show ...

J'ai essayé avec les dosettes_ béguin sait_ ( une petite P77 erie en passant)
et je sais pas pourquoi c'était pas pareil
mais le café au moins , avait le gout de sucre

(ceci dit je saute comme un cabri , sans les _dosettes_ special , car plus tard j'ai un RV dans un des temples du vrai bon café : chez Verlet
youpie)


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

Les mêmes 1 an plus tard !!!
_Ou comment déterrer un fil..._


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2009)

Y'en a qui ont de jolies chemises...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2009)

oh le deterrage

tiens intopic
je suis ravi car tout à l'heure j'ai un RV chez Verlet
( vente et dégustation de cafés irréprochables, pas tous donnés mais zero faute)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

NED a dit:


> Les mêmes 1 an plus tard !!!
> _Ou comment déterrer un fil..._



'tain, tu y a fait boire quoi, à Chaton, il a l'air plus démonté qu'une caisse de légos&#8482; 

Y avait du beau monde, à Lille ce ouiquende, là dis donc, le jet d'ail, Chaton et not'troll à poils longs &#8230; 

  à vous trois, je bois un café à vot'santé !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en a qui ont de jolies chemises...


Oh putain, je me suis fait la même réflexion. 

ça devrait pas être autorisé ces chemises.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

À la voir comme ça, je me demande si c'est pas Nedouille qui l'a un peu "customisée"


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2009)

meuh non, y fait pas dans les rayures bleues Ned.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

Grug a dit:


> meuh non, y fait pas dans les rayures bleues Ned.



Je ne pensais pas aux rayures bleues, mais aux volutes de la même couleur, qui sont certes moins ouvragées que sa production habituelle, mais pourraient peut-être être de sa main quand même. A voir ?


----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2009)

Un p'tit café Nedien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Un p'tit café Nedien ?
> 
> http://m4kbassman.free.fr/nedkawa.jpg



Tu sais que les nappes des cafés où il passe se vendent une fortune sous le manteau ?


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2009)

Pt'in si je vendais toutes les nappes de resto et de cafés sur lesquelles je gratouille à la cuillère et au café, je serai aux bahamas à kite-surfer toute la journée... :style:

Picasso payait ses repas comme ca mais je n'ai pas cette prétention là.

_Tennez, regardez les belles têtes de gagnants là, toujours frais et dispos dès le matin, on sent bien l'énergie là, quelle pêche !_
:rateau:


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2009)

Et de l'autre côté de la table....





_(pt'in comment je me demènne pour faire remonter le fil à chaque fois)_


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2009)

Ah les chicissimes  " pulls camionneurs"
( c'était une vente à domicile?)


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah les chicissimes  " pulls camionneurs"
> ( c'était une vente à domicile?)



On a des thématiques pour chaque moment de la jounée, voyez-vous?


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> On a des thématiques pour chaque moment de la jounée, voyez-vous?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2009)

M'enfin Grug...
vente à dom de MUGS à café
( à grosse anses , special camionneurs)


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> M'enfin Grug...
> vente à dom de MUGS à café
> ( à grosse anses , special camionneurs)



Et les TOM, ils n'y ont pas le droit ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> _Tennez, regardez les belles têtes de gagnants là, toujours frais et dispos dès le matin, on sent bien l'énergie là, quelle pêche !_
> :rateau:



Oh pitin :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Ah ça !!! Z'étaient pas clair le dimanche matin... C'est "L'atomic style''  

Quant a ma chemise, c'est du Desigual... Mais je n'attendais pas non plus qu'une telle bande de têtes de nuds que vous aient une quelque once de bon goût...


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2009)

Ché pu si je l'avais mise celle là.
Quand on attend au bar....


----------



## Romuald (30 Mai 2010)

Un petit up pour un truc dégotté par hasard...

ici


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Un petit up pour un truc dégotté par hasard...
> 
> ici



Classos !


----------



## AuroreLDN (17 Juin 2010)

Le cafe au lait de ma grand-mere j'adore, c'est le meilleur cafe au monde


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Le café de mon père est très noir, peut-être contient-il beaucoup de caféine qui est un excitant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> Le cafe au lait de ma grand-mere j'adore, c'est le meilleur cafe au monde



C'est vrai, Grand-Mère sait faire un bon café.

Et si elle en avait deux on l'aurait appelé Grand-Père.


----------

